# How often will I need to empty Thetford Porta potti?



## transitcat (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi,
sorry to have to ask, but I can't actually find this answered anywhere and am just looking for a rough idea.

So, for one person using it just for no.2 how long would it be between empties if using one with a 21 litre waste tank (the largest size)?

Also, I assume I wouldn't have an issue with smell if I built a gasketed box to keep it in?

cheers!


----------



## Tbear (Dec 7, 2016)

Ours lasts about 3 days with us both using it for 1s and 2s. Difficult to predict for you as it would depend on how much flush you used but you may well get a couple of weeks. May I strongly suggest that you add a good glug or two of Bio cloths washing fluid and a pint of water to the cassette before you use it as it will help with smells and with the eventual emptying.

I would be careful of sealing it all it a box as when it starts to ferment, on a warm day it may explode but that is theory on my behalf. I don't know for sure.

Richard


----------



## silverweed (Dec 7, 2016)

For one person I would say it would go at least 10 days or even more. Obviously it depends on your personal volume should we say. Personally I empty when ever I have the opportunity but usually every 4 or 5 days. At this time of year there is little smell issue and I don't use any additive. Come summer I add bio detergent if I go more than 2 or 3 days between emptying. I empty when the opportunity is there mainly because I don't know when I will have the chance next


----------



## Tbear (Dec 7, 2016)

I would still use the bio in winter as it will not be pleasant emptying after 10 days. Toilet paper can be an issue as well. Make sure you use stuff that brakes down easily so that it does not form a big clot. Or you can dispose of it desperately but I find that distasteful and then there is the question of how you would store and dispose of it. Better as Silverweed says " empty when ever I have the opportunity".

Richard


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 7, 2016)

*How long is apiece of string ?*

OR..
How big is a dollop of SH1T ?


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 7, 2016)

And if you keep off the currys, it wont fill as fast :sucks:


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 7, 2016)

I find a No1 follows a No2 and probably helps in the breakdown process. I don't think I could hold on long enough to find somewhere else to continue my morning programme. My old van has one of the old fashioned long cassettes which lasts two of us 3 days, and me by myself about 8 days ( I'm sure that says something). These modern cassettes seem to be designed for caravan sites to do the same job as a potty and be emptied every morning. I can't believe I'm writing on this subject.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 7, 2016)

Daily. or at least as often as you can , why would you want to keep a crock of **** in your van longer than you needed to?


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 7, 2016)

***** said:


> For the last year, we have carried a spare, b*ut have not yet used it*:dance:



Try Prunes , that should get you up and running


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2016)

I think the time and date is wrong on my laptop, should it be 09:37 01/04/16


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

If you **** in a bag like what I do you'll never have to empty it si you won't even need a gasketed box so maybe you can grow a few herbs in the toilet bowl mint for your spuds chives for your omelettes and really whatever you fancy.
Oh and if you pee in a yogurt pot you can just chuck that out your door in the morning.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Gang,
I take every opportunity to empty my cassette as regularly as possible.
Infact. I CAN say that Finding a Fresh Water tap, Rubbish disposal, & Cassette Emptying are an almost daily ponder & often dictate my traveld route all be it at an almost Subconscious level. If I HAD to, my cassette would last around the 10days mark as a Single Guy, Full Time Livaboard before needing to be emptied. But with a site pit stop schedule of every 14-20 Days I've not really had any issues.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> If you **** in a bag like what I do you'll never have to empty it si you won't even need a gasketed box so maybe you can grow a few herbs in the toilet bowl mint for your spuds chives for your omelettes and really whatever you fancy.
> Oh and if you pee in a yogurt pot you can just chuck that out your door in the morning.



I tried a milk bottle but the neck was to small.:lol-061:


----------



## wildman (Dec 7, 2016)

well that just about ties it all up, a drop of bio washing powder and make sure there is sufficient liquid to enabling it to pour away or you will be stuck with an unmovable solid lump to deal with.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> I tried a milk bottle but the neck was to small.:lol-061:



You'll have to try the milkshake bottles they have a wider kneck.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> I tried a milk bottle but the neck was to small.:lol-061:




Maybe next time Trev try a milk churn


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> If you **** in a bag like what I do you'll never have to empty it si you won't even need a gasketed box so maybe you can grow a few herbs in the toilet bowl mint for your spuds chives for your omelettes and really whatever you fancy.
> Oh and if you pee in a yogurt pot you can just chuck that out your door in the morning.



I find that as a bloke, if you have a suitable length of hose with a Funnel fixed to one end, & the other leading into the Shower Tray you don't even have to get out of bed. Or even better ware Adult Nappys !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2016)

I see this thread is filling up fast   :scared:   when will it need emptying


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 7, 2016)

Some people just seem to poo poo all the good advice.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh sh!t humour,

 no I mean this humour is sh!te come on guys you can to better.


----------



## wildman (Dec 7, 2016)

my cassette took 3 months to fill, but I eventually got it unwrapped.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2016)

I took the cassette door off and i leave the cap off with the spout pointing outwards then when i go around corners it self-empties      :dance:


----------



## Debs (Dec 7, 2016)

Oi you lot, behave, I've just had to go and wash the tears of laughter from my eyes again! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2016)

This is only the start       :scared:    :lol-049:    :lol-049:    :lol-049:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

transitcat said:


> Hi,
> sorry to have to ask, but I can't actually find this answered anywhere and am just looking for a rough idea.
> 
> So, for one person using it just for no.2 how long would it be between empties if using one with a 21 litre waste tank (the largest size)?
> ...



Sorry, but I can't help thinking "How long is a piece of string?"

I reckon you have probably managed to work out an approximate timescale from the answers above, so I won't even try to hazard a guess ... I do have a porta potti but so far, strictly speaking, haven't used it yet.  But what I have done is lined the upper bowl with a disposable bin-liner type plastic bag (make sure you get the kind that don't have holes in them) and used that ... Before I had the Porta Potti I used a Kampa Kazi, which is basically a bucket, and I would always line that with a bin-liner before use as it was easier and cleaner to dispose of (or store) the bin liner with a knot tied in it (squeeze the air out first) by any convenient method, in my case I'd usually pop bin liners into bins waiting to be collected by the side of the road ... an airtight plastic container is handy for keeping them in if you are stationary for more than a day at a time.

pi.sssssss. I also keep a big 2L COMFORT bottle for use during the night.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> If you **** in a bag like what I do you'll never have to empty it si you won't even need a gasketed box so maybe you can grow a few herbs in the toilet bowl mint for your spuds chives for your omelettes and really whatever you fancy.
> Oh and if you pee in a yogurt pot you can just chuck that out your door in the morning.


Is it true you add no 2 to the camp  fire and use it for cooking.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> Is it true you add no 2 to the camp  fire and use it for cooking.



BBQ is better it blends in with the greasy charcoals.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> You'll have to try the milkshake bottles they have a wider kneck.



Yes but the inside is rough at the bottom.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> I take every opportunity to empty my cassette as regularly as possible.
> Infact. I CAN say that Finding a Fresh Water tap, Rubbish disposal, & Cassette Emptying are an almost daily ponder & often dictate my traveld route all be it at an almost Subconscious level. If I HAD to, my cassette would last around the 10days mark as a Single Guy, Full Time Livaboard before needing to be emptied. But with a site pit stop schedule of every 14-20 Days I've not really had any issues.



Strange with a diet of Blood I wouldn't have thought there would be much waste profuct.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> I take every opportunity to empty my cassette as regularly as possible.
> Infact. I CAN say that Finding a Fresh Water tap, Rubbish disposal, & Cassette Emptying are an almost daily ponder & often dictate my traveld route all be it at an almost Subconscious level. If I HAD to, my cassette would last around the 10days mark as a Single Guy, Full Time Livaboard before needing to be emptied. But with a site pit stop schedule of every 14-20 Days I've not really had any issues.





Debs said:


> Oi you lot, behave, I've just had to go and wash the tears of laughter from my eyes again! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



Another pkt of tena lady needed.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Strange with a diet of Blood I wouldn't have thought there would be much waste profuct.&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56441;



I make my own 'Black Pudding' & I've JUST produced a batch.

Fancy coming around my place for Breakfast !


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Strange with a diet of Blood I wouldn't have thought there would be much waste profuct..



Feeling a little professionally knackered are you?


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Feeling a little professionally knackered are you?



Oops lol


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Oops lol



Sorry, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 7, 2016)

*WCers at their best - discussing WC matter (s)*

SWMBO is looking at me oddly - This thread has had me chuckling for the last 10 minutes.

I'm waiting for someone to mention doggy bags and Cockapoos.  Ooops I have - bugger.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

Well I won't say I had anything to do with it, But 

Peepoo bag

Is aLl I'm saying


----------



## RogerV (Dec 7, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> Is it true you add no 2 to the camp  fire and use it for cooking.



Best to wait until it's dried out.

Encyclopedia of the Great Plains | BUFFALO CHIPS


----------



## RogerV (Dec 7, 2016)

If you're lining a toilet with a plastic bag, some cat litter will soak up the liquid and absorb the smells.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

Out of interest,

After depositing your Biodegradable present in a Non Biodegradable Plastic bag,,,What do you do about disposal ?.


----------



## Caz (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh dear, another sh*t thread.

About 3 days. That's 1s & 2s.


----------



## RogerV (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Out of interest,
> 
> After depositing your Biodegradable present in a Non Biodegradable Plastic bag,,,What do you do about disposal ?.



Good point.

Use bio-degradable bags?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

Toss it in a wheelie bin.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

RogerV said:


> Good point.
> 
> Use bio-degradable bags?



Yes, I've use to use Biodegradable Plastic Dog Poo pick up bags, & Compostable plastic Bags for rubbish while on my boat, But How does all the posters disposed of Poo filled Plastic Bags ?.
I wouldn't if thought they could Flush them down a Toilet. & Surely not in a cassette Chemical disposal point !, So am interestedvin How ?.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Toss it in a wheelie bin.



Oh ,, OK !
I honestly didn't think that was an acceptable disposable method. Empty the contents of your cassette into a Plastic Black Sac, Chuck in a Wheely or Doggy bin !,  Problem solved. Easy.
Cheers peeps


----------



## saxonrosie (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> If you **** in a bag like what I do you'll never have to empty it si you won't even need a gasketed box so maybe you can grow a few herbs in the toilet bowl mint for your spuds chives for your omelettes and really whatever you fancy.
> Oh and if you pee in a yogurt pot you can just chuck that out your door in the morning.



I use pedal bin bag to line my loo then it goes in the dog waste bins with my dogs offerings. Is there anything on here we don't talk about?


----------



## big tom (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Out of interest,
> 
> After depositing your Biodegradable present in a Non Biodegradable Plastic bag,,,What do you do about disposal ?.



The Doggie Bin


----------



## alcam (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Oh and if you pee in a yogurt pot you can just chuck that out your door in the morning.



A f**kin' yogurt pot ? That's not a pee that's called seepage


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Out of interest,
> 
> After depositing your Biodegradable present in a Non Biodegradable Plastic bag,,,What do you do about disposal ?.



I actually buy Asda's biodegradable food waste bags for my toilet requirements and they are a good fit in the toilet bowl and I either burn it on the campfire or pop it in a doggy poo bin I aldo have a bin with a really good sealing lid to put it in until I can dispose of it.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

saxonrosie said:


> I use pedal bin bag to line my loo then it goes in the dog waste bins with my dogs offerings. Is there anything on here we don't talk about?



We try not to discuss Br3x!t lol.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

alcam said:


> A f**kin' yogurt pot ? That's not a pee that's called seepage



Sorry a large family size greek yogurt pot lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

I honestly didn't even contemplate putting Human Waste in a Rubbish bin, infact Toilet Cassette Disposal is the MAIN reason I pay to go on to a site every now & then.
But doing THIS is going to save a bit of money & Trouble in future..


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

***** said:


> Why not just dig a hole:rolleyes2:



When I first started visiting Toscaig for a fishing trip in my Astra van I would usually just climb down the end of the pier and hide behind a BIG rock, make a small hollow in the rocky beach at low tide and cover my deposit with rocks then the tide and local crabs would take care of it for me.  This was fine and dandy as long as there aren't too many people around.  Over the following few years, it got to be so busy that getting the opportunity to use the rocks was impossible so I'd have to resort to driving the 5 miles back to Applecross to use the public loos there.

I then decided to get a higher van so I could use an onboard toilet of some kind, which was when I bought my Kampa Kazi (basically a bucket) and after its first use I wasn't able to dispose of the contents for some time due to the amount of people around, it was an extremely warm day.  The resulting stench was what prompted me to come up with the idea of using a bin liner in the bucket so that I could seal it off a bit by tying a knot in the bag.  I could store the bag until I was able to dispose of it, usually by untying the bag, inserting a largish stone and let the north sea take care of it.  Yes, I know it wasn't the most environmentally friendly method, but it served the purpose and as a result of not being happy about this method I started to use a plastic container, (wrapped discreetly in duct tape to hide the contents) to store the bags until I could dispose of them in a better fashion.  During a trip to Applecross I found out when the local refuse collectors emptied the wheelie bins and I would make a point of popping down to the village and tossing the bags into the bin on the morning of collection.  Now I will use any wheelie bin which has obviously been put out for emptying (or any council run skip sites,) but I only use a bin if it has rubbish in it (just to make sure I don't accidentally dump my waste in someone's bin until next uplift.)  Or indeed, as someone else has mentioned I will use doggie waste disposal bins.

I'm not saying this is the best possible solution to the problem, but it served my purposes for a number of years.  I now have a porta potti and it will serve my purpose by either the occasional stopover in a site which I do in order to use their showers etc. or by very discretely emptying it in a public loo.  As yet I have not put any chemicals in my porta potti, but I intend to use the bio tablets as suggested on other threads.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I honestly didn't even contemplate putting Human Waste in a Rubbish bin, infact Toilet Cassette Disposal is the MAIN reason I pay to go on to a site every now & then.
> But doing THIS is going to save a bit of money & Trouble in future..



I personally see no harm in it at all but it's a lot more discreet if you put your bin liner in a doggie bag ... no-one seems at all bothered by that.  And, as an added bonus with it being double bagged there is less chance of it bursting in the bin until after it's been uplifted, you can get doggie bags for free from most vets and council offices, baby nappy bags are also acceptable, but they tend to be a lot thinner, more see through and PINK! ... but they are nicely scented.

Some freezer bags are also useful for making water bombs ... I'm saying no more on that subject.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

My toilet just has pee in it I don't even put the toilet paper in it and no chemicals whatsoever that way I can tip it discreetly down a storm drain or in an emergency in the hedgerow after all it's just pee.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> My toilet just has pee in it I don't even put the toilet paper in it and no chemicals whatsoever that way I can too it discreetly down a storm drain or in an emergency in the hedgerow after all it's just pee.



I have a nephew who thinks absolutely nothing of whipping his out and having a pee just about anywhere in the world ... I tend to be a LOT more discreet and will try to conceal what I am doing from any passers by.  However, I think it's a bit more offensive for a man to pee in public than it is for a woman should she been seen.  Most people are aware that women have a harder time holding on and/or are entitled to actually urinate in public if pregnant.  Also, there tends to be less female pervs and peodos than male ones, I just don't like to risk it unless I am truly desperate, so I keep a big COMFORT fabric conditioner bottle in my van.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

***** said:


> Me thinks this whole thread is a load of sh$t:tongue:



Yep but very educational too.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

RogerV said:


> If you're lining a toilet with a plastic bag, some cat litter will soak up the liquid and absorb the smells.



I know this sounds like overkill and waaaay out of the box, but I like this idea, thanks, I will actually try it whether it's a wind up or not!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

***** said:


> Is your nephew by any chance French, as that would be the norm:dance:



Nope, just bloody ignorant at times and completely shameless.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah, I have to say, on one occasion when I was I'll, I have been known to find a suitable place & Bury it before now. Damm near killed me, & I've still got a spade just incase !. I don't use any chemical in my loo, Just White Vinegar these days.
But it's going to be SO much easier to just treat Wheely & Doggy Bins as Toilet disposal points, .Obviously YES Double Bagging would be good me thinks !.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah, I have to say, on one occasion when I was I'll, I have been known to find a suitable place & Bury it before now. Damm near killed me, & I've still got a spade just incase !. I don't use any chemical in my loo, Just White Vinegar these days.
> But it's going to be SO much easier to just treat Wheely & Doggy Bins as Toilet disposal points, .Obviously YES Double Bagging would be good me thinks !.



I also mentioned in another post on this subject that in an emergency if you really needed to empty a cassette but had nowhere to do it, then use a big plastic container (the kind of thing lots of us use as water tubs) and keep it in there until you can dispose of that legitimately.


----------



## big tom (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah, I have to say, on one occasion when I was I'll, I have been known to find a suitable place & Bury it before now. Damm near killed me, & I've still got a spade just incase !. I don't use any chemical in my loo, Just White Vinegar these days.
> But it's going to be SO much easier to just treat Wheely & Doggy Bins as Toilet disposal points, .Obviously YES Double Bagging would be good me thinks !.



Double Bagging and use a milk carton folded over again for Wheely Bins


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

big tom said:


> Double Bagging and use a milk carton folded over again for Wheely Bins



Woo hoo ... I just had a brainwave ... I just recently bought a vacuum sealer ... so it'll be double bagged cat litter in a milk carton and vacumm sealed ... mind you, that just might be me going overboard again, but I'd still be able to use my preferred wet wipes!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

Not sure that 
'emptying into another container then carrying that about '
 would be such a good idea for me, As I would be dedicating a fairly big space in my locker for something that I would seldom be used, & ofcourse would have no other use.
No,, Now i know about Emptying Cassettes into Bins, Ime sorted.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Not sure that would be such a good idea for me, As I would be dedicating a fairly big space in my locker for something that I would seldom be used, & ofcourse would have no other use.
> No,, Now i know about Emptying Cassettes into Bins, Ime sorted.



Erm, I don't think I'd empty a cassette into a bin lol.  Ah, but see, the vacuum sealer is also for sealing smelly socks in bags, fish to help maintain their condition, boil in the bag food ... but then, I don't full time so have room to spare for excess foibles.


----------



## RogerV (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I know this sounds like overkill and waaaay out of the box, but I like this idea, thanks, I will actually try it whether it's a wind up or not!



No wind up. Think about what cat litter does. Cat and human pee and poo are no different except through what we eat.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Erm, I don't think I'd empty a cassette into a bin lol.  Ah, but see, the vacuum sealer is also for sealing smelly socks in bags, fish to help maintain their condition, boil in the bag food ... but then, I don't full time so have room to spare for excess foibles.



Lol, No, lol
As I said earlier, I would Double Bag it first.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

RogerV said:


> No wind up. Think about what cat litter does. Cat and human pee and poo are no different except through what we eat.



I agree that it does make sense.  I will be giving it a try and genuinely thank you for the idea.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Lol, No, lol
> As I said earlier, I would Double Bag it first.



Phew!

It's hard to believe that this thread has reached 72 posts and there are currently 12 people reading it (correct at time of typing,) but not really surprising because when I first joined it was a subject I was a bit concerned about.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Phew!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet That's what The Bin men are going to say !


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Auld Pharrrt said:
> 
> 
> > Phew!
> ...


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Woo hoo ... I just had a brainwave ... I just recently bought a vacuum sealer ... so it'll be double bagged cat litter in a milk carton and vacumm sealed ... mind you, that just might be me going overboard again, but I'd still be able to use my preferred wet wipes!



The idea is not to have your sh!t lying around for the next 500 yrs in a vacuum sealed bag but in something that will biodegrade along with your poo in an acceptable length of time.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Lol, No, lol
> As I said earlier, I would Double Bag it first.



Not a good idea I bag mine one poo at a time not a great big cassette full.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> The idea is not to have your sh!t lying around for the next 500 yrs in a vacuum sealed bag but in something that will biodegrade along with your poo in an acceptable length of time.&#55357;&#56841;



Absolutely hysterical laughter over the thought you conjured in my head Annie (if I may be so forward and call you Annie) ... at least I would be leaving _*something*_ to remember me by.

499.9 years down the line I can pictures some WC member coming across a bag of fossilised cat litter and saying I bet that was that Auld Sh1t Pharrrt, I read his post about doing this.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I have a nephew who thinks absolutely nothing of whipping his out and having a pee just about anywhere in the world ... I tend to be a LOT more discreet and will try to conceal what I am doing from any passers by.  However, I think it's a bit more offensive for a man to pee in public than it is for a woman should she been seen.  Most people are aware that women have a harder time holding on and/or are entitled to actually urinate in public if pregnant.  Also, there tends to be less female pervs and peodos than male ones, I just don't like to risk it unless I am truly desperate, so I keep a big COMFORT fabric conditioner bottle in my van.



Comfort,does that keep it soft to the touch.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Comfort,does that keep it soft to the touch.



Dunno but lackanooky and auld age does!

But Lenora is usually what I'd use if it needed softening.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 7, 2016)

The proper & correct thing to do is go to council and ask for doggy bags which are free,do what you need then as other do just turf it in a hedge.:scared::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Absolutely hysterical laughter over the thought you conjured in my head Annie (if I may be so forward and call you Annie) ... at least I would be leaving _*something*_ to remember me by.
> 
> 499.9 years down the line I can pictures some WC member coming across a bag of fossilised cat litter and saying I bet that was that Auld Sh1t Pharrrt, I read his post about doing this.


You could always put an if found please return to note in with it.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> You could always put an if found please return to note in with it.



or "If found ... run!"


----------



## RogerV (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> You could always put an if found please return to note in with it.



Or; if found please send to your local MP.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> or "If found ... run!"



David Attenborough once had some fossilised dinosaur sh!t on one if his programmes perhaps this was a serious error and it was a stone age WCs sh!t or an Auld Pharrt ancestor


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Not a good idea I bag mine one poo at a time not a great big cassette full.



Not THAT much of a differents, Wether say two people deposited 3 days worth in a bin or one person deposited a week's worth, Same ish result. The bins are probably only emptied once a week anyway !.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> The proper & correct thing to do is go to council and ask for doggy bags which are free,do what you need then as other do just turf it in a hedge.:scared::lol-053::lol-053:



One of the rangers at the Hermitage just outside Dunkeld actually stated that he would prefer if people simply kicked the dog poo off the side of the footpath because it would break down naturally a helluva lot faster than the wee plastic bags that are dangling all over the bushes and trees.  I hasten to add that this was a long time ago shortly after the laws were first introduced.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Not THAT much of a differents, Wether say two people deposited 3 days worth in a bin or one person deposited a week's worth, Same ish result. The bins are probably only emptied once a week anyway !.



I love the fact that we are now discussing time and volumes it's a bit like on a Lecky thread discussing ampage and wattage PMSL.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> One of the rangers at the Hermitage just outside Dunkeld actually stated that he would prefer if people simply kicked the dog poo off the side of the footpath because it would break down naturally a helluva lot faster than the wee plastic bags that are dangling all over the bushes and trees.  I hasten to add that this was a long time ago shortly after the laws were first introduced.



Well I draw the line at WCers sh!ting on footpaths and flicking it into the bushes and I don't care what the ranger says.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Well I draw the line at WCers sh!ting on footpaths and flicking it into the bushes and I don't care what the ranger says.



Ditto, I agree, keep it off the bushes, try and get it up the trees.

I'm amazed we are beginning to discuss how the topic changes during a discussion.  I remember some friends of mine and I sat very VERY late into the night trying to remember how we got from talking about one thing and finished off talking about something else many hours later so we went backwards through our discussion and what was really surprising, we could remember almost EVERY topic change.  This was in the days before online forums and computator thingies.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

transitcat said:


> Hi,
> sorry to have to ask, but I can't actually find this answered anywhere and am just looking for a rough idea.
> 
> So, for one person using it just for no.2 how long would it be between empties if using one with a 21 litre waste tank (the largest size)?
> ...



BTW, my most sincere apologies for hijacking your thread and going off topic.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I love the fact that we are now discussing time and volumes it's a bit like on a Lecky thread discussing ampage and wattage PMSL.



Don't you mean -
Time & Motion !


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 7, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> BTW, my most sincere apologies for hijacking your thread and going off topic.


Not sure it matters as since he posted don't think he has been back.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Not sure it matters as since he posted don't think he has been back.



I was just trying to be polite, especially after talking a load of sh1t


----------



## mikigough (Dec 8, 2016)

10 Pages talking about Barry White, you got to laugh.
Mickey.
:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

We aim to please.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 8, 2016)

*Rene Descartes !*

I cr@p therfore I am


----------



## peter 152 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Get a life please*

That's got to be the most stupid question ever I could not even be bothered to read the sad peoples answers


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

peter 152 said:


> That's got to be the most stupid question ever I could not even be bothered to read the sad peoples answers



Yet you joined in anyway how sad.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 8, 2016)

And me       :sad:     :sad:     :sad:     :sad:     :sad:


----------



## The laird (Dec 8, 2016)

I find this thread a bit strange,surely common sense here?
Depends how often it's used.
Depends where you can empty (in designated areas)
Weather ,hotter it gets more often empty.
Depends on roads if it's swishing about odours again not pleasant.
Empty ours at any chance I can even if there's not a great amount in it.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 8, 2016)

Empty ours every day ( normally first thing every morning ) without fail and sometimes twice if needed.


----------



## carol (Dec 8, 2016)

Why do people not do number 2s in toilet? I know I prefer emptying when it's 2 free but not much difference to the volume and roses isn't that bad a smell.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I love the fact that we are now discussing time and volumes it's a bit like on a Lecky thread discussing ampage and wattage PMSL.



Both are quite shocking.:lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> One of the rangers at the Hermitage just outside Dunkeld actually stated that he would prefer if people simply kicked the dog poo off the side of the footpath because it would break down naturally a helluva lot faster than the wee plastic bags that are dangling all over the bushes and trees.  I hasten to add that this was a long time ago shortly after the laws were first introduced.



Well they could put led lights in the bags and then turf so would look like xmas trees.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Dec 8, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> We aim to please.



Aiming is one of the great skills especially when firing solids into the cassette. it takes great skill far greater than the skill of a footballer to line up the barrel with the what is a quite small entrance orifice to the waste tank. I do note some people use paper to line the bowl before unleashing the load however i find lining up by feel much more satisfying, then when you peer in after the deed is done and you have not gone in off the post you can smile smugly and get back to the beer. On the other hand if you have forgotten to open the flap it is a much more disappointing experience involving poking and wiping.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 8, 2016)

dr dave said:


> Aiming is one of the great skills especially when firing solids into the cassette. it takes great skill far greater than the skill of a footballer to line up the barrel with the what is a quite small entrance orifice to the waste tank. I do note some people use paper to line the bowl before unleashing the load however i find lining up by feel much more satisfying, then when you peer in after the deed is done and you have not gone in off the post you can smile smugly and get back to the beer. On the other hand if you have forgotten to open the flap it is a much more disappointing experience involving poking and wiping.



Eloquently put.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

carol said:


> Why do people not do number 2s in toilet? I know I prefer emptying when it's 2 free but not much difference to the volume and roses isn't that bad a smell.



For me I feel comfortable emptying a toilet that just has pee in it  no chemicals in toilet paper down a storm drain or in a hedgerow when out and about discreetly of course.


----------



## The laird (Dec 8, 2016)

Annie's war cry
Guard yer loooooo.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

The laird said:


> Annie's war cry
> Guard yer loooooo.



Your the only person I know who's more nuts than me lol.


----------



## Asterix (Dec 8, 2016)

If the volume is 21 litres then it's simply a matter of weighing a few poops to gain an average weight,assuming you're a once a day man then if for example the average poop is one kilogramme,then that should be twenty one days worth. Although I would probably empty after twenty days to allow for any expansion,especially during summer.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 8, 2016)

I think this must have been a simple Mathes error

Dropbox - inside.JPG

Someone didn't clean up after using a chemical Toilet Disposal Facility.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

Asterix said:


> If the volume is 21 litres then it's simply a matter of weighing a few poops to gain an average weight,assuming you're a once a day man then if for example the average poop is one kilogramme,then that should be twenty one days worth. Although I would probably empty after twenty days to allow for any expansion,especially during summer.



:lol-061:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 8, 2016)

Definitely going to need a bigger bucket    :scared:


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Dec 8, 2016)

Asterix said:


> If the volume is 21 litres then it's simply a matter of weighing a few poops to gain an average weight,assuming you're a once a day man then if for example the average poop is one kilogramme,then that should be twenty one days worth. Although I would probably empty after twenty days to allow for any expansion,especially during summer.


A one kilogram poo 'Call the Midwife' :raofl:


----------



## jake (Dec 8, 2016)

*crap!*

10 days wi a bucket o sxxxe ,someone is partakin the pixx ?surely .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 8, 2016)

Has the OP pooped back in to see if it`s full yet


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 8, 2016)

Still engaged !


----------



## carol (Dec 8, 2016)

Asterix said:


> If the volume is 21 litres then it's simply a matter of weighing a few poops to gain an average weight,assuming you're a once a day man then if for example the average poop is one kilogramme,then that should be twenty one days worth. Although I would probably empty after twenty days to allow for any expansion,especially during summer.



I kilogram poop! That's over 2lb. No wonder I like to get weighed AFTER the loo!


----------



## wildman (Dec 8, 2016)

as often as you fill it up. And that is more accurate than the specifics of the original question, hee hee.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

wildman said:


> as often as you fill it up. And that is more accurate than the specifics of the original question, hee hee.



Eyup wildy is getting in on the act there must be another competition running somewhere.


----------



## taximan (Dec 8, 2016)

13 pages in 3 days - you lot should really get out more.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

taximan said:


> 13 pages in 3 days - you lot should really get out more.



I would but I am grounded at the moment hospital appointments but as soon as I can my biodegradables won't know what's hit them, mm well they will but you get my drift.


----------



## harrow (Dec 8, 2016)

transitcat said:


> Hi,
> sorry to have to ask, but I can't actually find this answered anywhere and am just looking for a rough idea.
> 
> So, for one person using it just for no.2 how long would it be between empties if using one with a 21 litre waste tank (the largest size)?
> ...


Empty it one it reaches the top :lol-061:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2016)

harrow said:


> Empty it one it reaches the top :lol-061:



Toilet or van.:scared::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## harrow (Dec 8, 2016)

Its easy to empty the van, just open the doors :juggle:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2016)

harrow said:


> Its easy to empty the van, just open the doors :juggle:



Well it would sort any parking attendant complaining about van taking up more than one space.:scared::boat:


----------



## harrow (Dec 8, 2016)

Can I ask the question, when you perform in the van do you close the curtains ? :lol-049:


----------



## harrow (Dec 8, 2016)

Some ventilation is also required :yeahthat:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

harrow said:


> Can I ask the question, when you perform in the van do you close the curtains ? :lol-049:



That's a great question because I have that limousine blackout on my windows where you can see out but they cannot see in and sometimes I have this surreal moment where I am sat in my van doing what I have to do with wild camping members a walking past  or sat outside chatting and I can see them as plain as day hopefully they cannot see me.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> That's a great question because I have that limousine blackout on my windows where you can see out but they cannot see in and sometimes I have this surreal moment where I am sat in my van doing what I have to do with wild camping members a walking past  or sat outside chatting and I can see them as plain as day hopefully they cannot see me.



I have a infrared camera.:scared::rabbit::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> That's a great question because I have that limousine blackout on my windows where you can see out but they cannot see in .



Have you tried looking in if there's a light on inside I had some fitted to my works van once and if a light was on inside it was ineffective


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

witzend said:


> Have you tried looking in if there's a light on inside I had some fitted to my works van once and if a light was on inside it was ineffective



Yes I do make sure the lights are off l.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 8, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> That's a great question because I have that limousine blackout on my windows where you can see out but they cannot see in and sometimes I have this surreal moment where I am sat in my van doing what I have to do with wild camping members a walking past  or sat outside chatting and I can see them as plain as day hopefully they cannot see me.



I also had this on the rear windows of a small van ... but if I walked past the back doors I could easily see, at the very least, a silhouette of the interior of the van if the windscreen wasn't curtained off.

I wouldn't rely on it at all to protect your modesty. For instance if one side of your van is in shade and the other in bright light then it would be fairly see through. 

In response to the question I usually partially close my curtains at least, but if there is a lot of people around then I'd close them completely.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 8, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> That's a great question because I have that limousine blackout on my windows where you can see out but they cannot see in and sometimes I have this surreal moment where I am sat in my van doing what I have to do with wild camping members a walking past  or sat outside chatting and I can see them as plain as day hopefully they cannot see me.



I really wasn't going to mention it, but as you've brought it up......:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 8, 2016)

It's all to do with angles in my van as where my toilet is and the fact that my windows have 25mm polystyrene sheet across them coming 2/3rds of the way up each window to actually see me you would have to be at least 7/8ft tall and either the light on or the sun shining at a specific angle and the probability of all these things coming together at the same time as I am taking a dump is highly unlikely so I feel my modesty is quite safe.


----------

